
The Dot Blockchain Music Project Alpha Release - jhibbets
https://medium.com/@lovingyourwork/the-dot-blockchain-music-project-alpha-release-update-4-20f40551d091#.7dxj1wiru
======
itsyogesh
For someone who has a very limited sense of blockchain, it was very difficult
for me to understand the idea of Dot. Would be kind enough to explain what
exactly is it that Dot is trying to do, in a layman sense.

Cheers.

~~~
davidgerard
Get VC. There's about four or five musical rights blockchain initiatives at
the moment, all mouthing the same buzzwords and all after VC.

